# JTG has had ENOUGH!



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Revolt against the man, baby!


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Pipebomb


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

He has been waiting a long time.

http://lolwrestling.com/howlonghasjtgbeenemployed/


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

He was going to be released soon anyway, which he probably knew.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah JTG has had ENOUGH.... time on the roster being on a payroll doing absolutely nothing. Time to release his ass.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

JTG just posted the following on Twitter:



> The camels back just BROKE ! I had enought of this





> As a pro athlete,Im tired of me and my lockerroom brothers being taken advantage of . Fans have no idea what we go through.#itsanillusion





> Yea I said it





> Nobody wants to speak up, everybodys afraid of losing their job or getting taken off TV



I feel sympathy for him. It must be frustrating being hired for what you thought would be your dream job, but it doesn't turn out at all how you imagine. The WWE lockeroom atmposphere sounds awful, they seem to be beaten down and have the enthusiasm sucked out of them, the exact opposite of how it should be.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

If JTG wasn't so awful and generic he could actually get pushed.


----------



## Gimmick AtoZ (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

they already have ptp so jtg you aren't needed


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

looks like his twitter got hacked


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/630664-jtg-has-had-enough.html


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

I hope he says more.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*



Domenico said:


> If JTG wasn't so awful and generic he could actually get pushed.


Don't WWE have numerous writers that are supposed to provide performers with interesting characters, and put them in intriguing situations? If what he seems to be making out is true (and it doesn't seem too unlikely) then he can't be blamed for not being given chances. He showed charisma as a member of Cryme Tyme, he's stayed in very good shape, and he's young. I enjoy the WWE product, but I feel a lot of sympathy for performers like JTG who seem to live under constant threat of losing their job, rather than being encouraged and given oppurtunities to improve themselves and make a name for themselves.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh he mad.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Power to the people!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

I don't feel bad for him because he's nothing more than a tag team guy/jobber but I hope he keeps tweeting.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

YES! now fire him please


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I'm not gonna blame him. You'd be mad if you were lower on the totem pole than Michael McGillicutty.



> Dat boy should be picking cotton yo!


Ah, that's good old fashioned family racism...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

JTG: he's not afraid to be taken off of TV..


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

he should keep quiet, he could easily be getting paid for doing nothing like Funaki and Armando Estrada


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*

That's all he got to say?

Give us juicy tidbits.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

If only this would lead to something.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sucks that his division is shit, he's a good enough worker for his division just like a lot of others.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

That is right JTG fight the man.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Good fuck off JTG you irrelevant sack of shit.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

So when a black guy is upset with something, everybody says he is "fighting the man"?

At least your stereotypes could be up to date.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

http://lolwrestling.com/howlonghasjtgbeenemployed/


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CM Jewels said:


> So when a black guy is upset with something, everybody says he is "fighting the man"?
> 
> At least your stereotypes could be up to date.


He's tired of tap dancing for Vince only to be used as a criminal on TV (Cryme Tyme). He's channeling is inner MLK/Malcolm X/drunken black guy rage.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

CM Jewels said:


> So when a black guy is upset with something, everybody says he is "fighting the man"?
> 
> At least your stereotypes could be up to date.


I would say it for a white guy. In fact, I'm sure I made similar comments when Punk cut his worked shoot promo over a year ago.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> He's tired of tap dancing for Vince only to be used as a criminal on TV (Cryme Tyme). He's channeling is inner MLK/Malcolm X/drunken black guy rage.


He chose to sell his soul and play that racist/offensive Cryme Tyme gimmick. He made his bed, he can't try to get all militant now.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd imagine he looks back on the Cryme Tyme days fondly, he was allowed to show charisma and get air time. It's the last several years of being given nothing and encouraged not to complain or better himself as a performer that have caused frustration.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CM Jewels said:


> He chose to sell his soul and play that racist/offensive Cryme Tyme gimmick. He made his bed, he can't try to get all militant now.


Exactly.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Another jobber complaining about his position in the company. Not surprising. Anyone care? JTG's will get released sooner or later anyway, but complaining on Twitter will only speed up the process.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I can understand his frustration, he's probably hoping he would get a push eventually.. now he probably found himself in a spot where someone informed him he'll be a jobber for life.. while he sees other, newer guys to the company moving ahead of him. Thats like working at a job for 5+ years and never getting promoted while people who got hired after you do.

you'd be pissed too. You cant say hes getting paid a lot to do nothing either, lower card guys get paid nothing, I once heard the Nexus guys were only getting paid like $500 a week while they were on NXT. Only people who are moving merchandise and selling PPV's get the big bucks.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wonder what the #itsanillusion was about.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't blame him. He's good enough to be a solid midcard guy. He was quite over after Cryme Time split, and they kinda buried him for no reason.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

So he's got a choice to make, remain a jobber barely doing anything while still getting paid with WWE or quit and move on to some other promotion to make less money while doing more. Hmmmm I'd stick with WWE, getting paid for not doing anything is better than the indy circuit or whatever else he chooses to do.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We wish JTG the best in his future endeavors


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Cryme Time had good chrisma, but shit in the ring and you coulden't really take such a racist stereotypical gimmick to the Main Event in today's WWE. Too bad neither were repackaged....


Also there is no midcard, so don't say that these guys could have settled in the midcard...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"pro athlete"


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

CM Jewels said:


> He chose to sell his soul and play that racist/offensive Cryme Tyme gimmick. He made his bed, he can't try to get all militant now.


So it's his fault he took an opportunity and ran with? When you join WWE there's a HIGH chance you'll be stuck with a dumb gimmick, even Regal said it. And it's your job to make chicken shit into chicken salad and that's what he and Shad did and they became a popular tag team.

Then when Shad left he fell into limbo and he's frustrated that despite the fact he showed charisma and talent, he showed he could be used on TV in a significant role, WWE isnt doing anything with him and the writer's arent coming up with shit for him (could've sworn that was their job).

...but in the end it's his fault? Mhmm, makes sense.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

iHoneyBea said:


> So it's his fault he took an opportunity and ran with? When you join WWE there's a HIGH chance you'll be stuck with a dumb gimmick, even Regal said it. And it's your job to make chicken shit into chicken salad and that's what he and Shad did and they became a popular tag team.
> 
> Then when Shad left he fell into limbo and he's frustrated that despite the fact he showed charisma and talent, he showed he could be used on TV in a significant role, WWE isnt doing anything with him and the writer's arent coming up with shit for him (could've sworn that was their job).
> 
> ...but in the end it's his fault? Mhmm, makes sense.


Agreed... When you're in the WWE, and Vince tells you to jump, you don't even ask, "How high?", you just do it. Now, sometimes there are wrestlers who make up their own gimmicks or even choose to stick with whatever gimmick they got, but I kind of doubt JTG thought up that stereotypical modern black guy gimmmick himself.

In the end, I think that *we're all missing the bigger picture here.* Does no one even notice the fact that he's talking as if everybody's scared to death of even *walking* the incorrect way? I heard Kenny Dykstra in his recent interview say something similar to this, and this honestly confirms it, if JTG's account hasn't been hacked. It seems that the backstage environment's turned out for the worst.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Revolt against the man, baby!


Awesome sig/avatar combo


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Cya broski.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

blazegod99 said:


> I wonder what the #itsanillusion was about.



I'm assuming that he's talking about the image that the WWE gives off. They make it seem like it's a great place to work but unless you are one of maybe 20 wrestlers on the roster; it must be pure hell.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

So what if your job sucks? Your getting paid what a normal person would say is a lot of money. I'll take your job of doing nothing and being irrelevant; when your getting paid around 100K+ a year I would keep your mouth shut.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> So what if your job sucks? Your getting paid what a normal person would say is a lot of money. I'll take your job of doing nothing and being irrelevant; when your getting paid around 100K+ a year I would keep your mouth shut.


A lower card guy like him isn't making six figures. Sure he's making more than most of the guys in the indies but keep in mind that he has to travel all over the place and pay for his own travel expenses.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> A lower card guy like him isn't making six figures.


He's probably barely making over 60k. If that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I understand the frustration. WWE and their underutilizing of everyone who isn't in the main event/upper midcard is reason why they'll never make any new stars.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Perfect example of why Creative and Vince need an overhaul. There are talents there, that are not being pushed. There is virtually no mid-card. And all characters are carbon copies of each other bar a feud. Heels=Cowards. Faces=Near-Unbeatable. Cena=Cena :lol. Its a shame really. The product could be alot better given better writers, and Vince being more open to ideas. Now, i am NOT saying it is gonna be brilliant or completely revive wrestling, but things would improve. Hopefully things can pick up, everything went downhill since extreme rules.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Considering how long ago it was Shad got released, it's a feat that JTG is still on the roster.

People will shit on him, but you know what's crazy? JTG is only 27 years old. Twenty-Seven. He's not a bad worker, he's very athletic and agile, and he's shown he can be entertaining when he's given something. I doubt they'll ever give him anything and he's definitely a release candidate, but it's gotta be frustrating to work your ass off and get no respect for it.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised if this is a work. Whatever happened to Jinder Mahal's jobber stable? Maybe JTG will be a part of that, if that wasn't just a one-off kind of thing for RAW 1000.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

WWE should hire Shad back or some other big black dude and have him and JTG team to form Cryme Tyme-v2. They were a great tag team and it'll give JTG something to do


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I am shocked that JTG is still employed by WWE. They don't release many now adays. Most people prefer to leave on their own.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> So what if your job sucks? Your getting paid what a normal person would say is a lot of money. I'll take your job of doing nothing and being irrelevant; when your getting paid around 100K+ a year I would keep your mouth shut.


1. He's not making 100k+

2. He's probably getting paid what a NORMAL person is

Honestly just because you work in WWE doesnt mean you get big money and it sure as hell doesnt mean you get to keep it if you did.

There is a totem pole set in place.

Would be interesting to see more guys do stuff like this. Sure Vince can just fire them all, but it'd be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Say what you will about JTG but I give him credit for this. Twitter probably isn't the best platform to vent your frustration but this little tirade will get him noticed in a way that he hasn't been since Shad left. I wouldn't be shocked if he was let go soon but you never know when Vince is going to see something like this and applaud the guy for showing a little backbone.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So are there any more details besides those tweets yet? Or are we gonna have to wait for him to get released before he has some interview or tweet fest explosion about it?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IF JTG HAS A PROBLEM, then........why doesn't he just *TOUT* it out! lol


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

You can only push a man so far.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I feel for JTG, because he's one of countless people who gets seriously underused. He's a good worker, can speak, and has charisma. That being said, this was a seriously dumb career move.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

The Enforcer said:


> Say what you will about JTG but I give him credit for this. Twitter probably isn't the best platform to vent your frustration but this little tirade will get him noticed in a way that he hasn't been since Shad left. I wouldn't be shocked if he was let go soon but you never know when Vince is going to see something like this and applaud the guy for showing a little backbone.


In the 90's, there would've been no way for JTG to do anything about this. He'd just be fat on the roster.

Social media has given people in all entertainment businesses the chance to vent and get noticed for bettter or worse. If Zack Ryder hadn't done all that stuff on YouTube and Twitter he would've been let go a while back. I say go for it. Channel all your energy into something productive to get noticed, because you know damn well WWE's writers aren't gonna come up with shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CM Jewels said:


> He chose to sell his soul and play that racist/offensive Cryme Tyme gimmick. He made his bed, he can't try to get all militant now.


I wasn't being 100% serious. 

In theory, JTG has been in the same position that many low carders have faced for years. Guys that are actually not bad workers but WWE refuses to do anything with them except let them rot whether it be for political reasons, WWE not seeing anything in them, or WWE legit forgetting about them. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if Vince McMahon found out about the tweet, then realized he had no idea JTG was still on the roster and just fired him out of amusement.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

As much as I agree that there is tons of potential on the roster doing nothing/jobbing, I just don't see JTG being one of them. Yes, he was over during his tag team days but that fell off after the split and when he was on his own I didn't see anything about him that I like or get could get behind. Then his random heel turn didn't help things. Right now in all honesty, he wouldn't be missed and I would go as far as saying that there isn't much this guy could do to get over.

Instead of crying on twitter (which in no way is going to help his situation), he should be taking notes from Ryder and make people take notice in him without pissing off the WWE.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

WWE would like to wish JTG well in his future endeavors.

I understand his frustration, but it's only a matter of time with this guy.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

It sucks because JTG hasn't even been on NXT or Superstars. Say what you will about guys like Ryder, Riley, Hunico, and Drew, but at least we see those guys at least semi-weekly. Also, JTG is supposed to be a RAW Superstar. He could've easily been doing the Calling Out the Legends bit on RAW instead of using Heath Slater who's supposed to be a SmackDown guy.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is one WWE guy that would be really good for the X Division in TNA. Good in the ring, has charisma and can entertain. That is what the X Division is about. Would love to have him and Tyson Kidd. They wouldn't be tied down by PG kid friendly product either. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> As much as I agree that there is tons of potential on the roster doing nothing/jobbing, I just don't see JTG being one of them. Yes, he was over during his tag team days but that fell off after the split and when he was on his own I didn't see anything about him that I like or get could get behind. Then his random heel turn didn't help things. Right now in all honesty, he wouldn't be missed and I would go as far as saying that there isn't much this guy could do to get over.
> 
> Instead of crying on twitter (which in no way is going to help his situation), he should be taking notes from Ryder and make people take notice in him without pissing off the WWE.


Take notes from Ryder and instead of crying on Twitter cry on your own Youtube show.

How's that working out for him right now? 

Last I remember WWE turned him into a humungous spaz being the trifecta bitch of Kane, Eve and Cena.

Yeah JTG should definitely be taking advice from Mr. Twatski, face it those two and the rest of the jobbers are all in the same boat.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

iHoneyBea said:


> Take notes from Ryder and instead of crying on Twitter cry on your own Youtube show.
> 
> How's that working out for him right now?
> 
> Last I remember WWE turned him into a humungous spaz being the trifecta bitch of Kane, Eve and Cena.


Ryder is a humongous spaz, and he still is a jobber bitch. But at least he's a relevant jobber bitch now and people recognize him.

That being said, I don't want anyone else to start their own YouTube show. The YouTube show is Ryder's thing and it's basically his gimmick now. Anyone else that "does what Ryder did" will be doing exactly that. People would basically accuse him of stealing Ryder's gimmick, say things like "Ryder's show is better/funnier", and they'd be hurt by constant comparisons.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

TempestH said:


> Ryder is a humongous spaz, and he still is a jobber bitch. But at least he's a relevant jobber bitch now and people recognize him.


How exactly is that any better than JTG's position?

That's like saying "Both of them are in the same boat, except Zack's sitting up front".

They're both losers, both are not getting used properly and both are approaching the situation in the same way, just in different forms. Ryder with his damn show and JTG on twitter.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gained some respect for him after that. Gained even more respect that he hasn't taken those Tweets down either.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> So it's his fault he took an opportunity and ran with? When you join WWE there's a HIGH chance you'll be stuck with a dumb gimmick, even Regal said it. And it's your job to make chicken shit into chicken salad and that's what he and Shad did and they became a popular tag team.
> 
> Then when Shad left he fell into limbo and he's frustrated that despite the fact he showed charisma and talent, he showed he could be used on TV in a significant role, WWE isnt doing anything with him and the writer's arent coming up with shit for him (could've sworn that was their job).
> 
> ...but in the end it's his fault? Mhmm, makes sense.


Well, I guess we have to agree to disagree?

We have differing opinions, although I totally respect your opinion as a African-American female wrestling fan. It's frustrating enough being a African-American fan period, let alone a female.

But from what I've gathered from countless dirt sheets and interviews is that Vince likes for guys to be assertive and to make their voices heard. That could mean a number of things. Like standing up for yourself if you feel you're being misused, or showing the initiative to come up with something interesting for your character even if "creative has nothing for you".

Closed mouths don't get fed, especially in this business. And while a lot of what happens to talent is out of their control, sometimes the talent itself has to take some accountability.

I see where everybody is coming from when they say that he had to get his foot in the door somehow, but maybe if he had a stronger personality and stood up for himself and his image as a pro wrestler, I strongly believe he could've broke into the business without having to portray a stereotypical and outdated generic black thug.



Headliner said:


> I wasn't being 100% serious.
> 
> In theory, JTG has been in the same position that many low carders have faced for years. Guys that are actually not bad workers but WWE refuses to do anything with them except let them rot whether it be for political reasons, WWE not seeing anything in them, or WWE legit forgetting about them. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if Vince McMahon found out about the tweet, then realized he had no idea JTG was still on the roster and just fired him out of amusement.


Yea, I know. I just used what you said as launching pad for my talking point.

You're right, this is no different from a Tyson Kidd situation for example. Or any other solid worker in the back who has yet to get a real chance in the company.

These tweets aren't helping though.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Good for him. Speak up and let the people know how you feel.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

The summer of JTG. xD!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Gained some respect for him after that. Gained even more respect that he hasn't taken those Tweets down either.


The worst they can do is fire him and if I was him I wouldn't give a shit.

Alot of these guys give WWE too much power over them. They wait it out for years hoping WWE will take notice of them.

They wanna complain and give their opinion, but they keep they're mouth shut because they dont wanna get fired...because MAYBE they're chance is coming, only it never does.

It's a sick psychological torture in a way. I really dont get how they can put up with it for this long, the money ain't always worth it in my opinion.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Isn't he the only black guy that isn't getting pushed or is in some type of way on TV? Kofi, Truth, Dareen & Titus are on TV and Henry is injured.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

CM Jewels said:


> Well, I guess we have to agree to disagree?
> 
> We have differing opinions, although I totally respect your opinion as a African-American female wrestling fan. It's frustrating enough being a African-American fan period, let alone a female.
> 
> ...


Now see I dont believe that. I think WWE likes to spew that "Oh we listen to our fans and our wrestlers and if they want the opportunity we'll give them it" because it makes them look good, it makes them look like they care.

Vince is a nutjob who will change his mind about Raw when the show in IN PROGRESS. No telling how he is when wrestlers approach him about getting pushed. He may be all for it one minute, say fuck it or forget they even had a conversation the next. I do believe once upon a time he was like that, but not anymore.

I remember Funaki talking about how he continuously came to writer's with ideas for his character and nothing came of it. The way I see it, alot of these wrestlers wouldnt be here if they didnt wanna make it to the top.

It's crazy to think that NONE of these wrestler's want that opportunity and none of them speak up, because I've seen some of them do it already.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nut Tree said:


> Good for him. Speak up and let the people know how you feel.


Sure. He sucks cock, but good on the guy for speaking his mind. Takes balls.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> Now see I dont believe that. I think WWE likes to spew that "Oh we listen to our fans and our wrestlers and if they want the opportunity we'll give them it" because it makes them look good, it makes them look like they care.
> 
> Vince is a nutjob who will change his mind about Raw when the show in IN PROGRESS. No telling how he is when wrestlers approach him about getting pushed. He may be all for it one minute, say fuck it or forget they even had a conversation the next. I do believe once upon a time he was like that, but not anymore.
> 
> ...


Well, one case comes to mind and that's CM Punk, but he could be a complete anomaly. Maybe the guys who are lower on the totem pole are met with resistance when they try to give input. Maybe it's all politic bullshit like we've been told.

I don't believe that NONE of the guys want that opportunity or are scared to speak up, but I believe SOME of them are like that. SOME of the guys are terrified to rock the boat and don't want to miss out on that good 'ol WWE paycheck.

Back to JTG, I applaud him for standing up finally, but it will be all for naught if the character isn't there. We saw what happened to Zack Ryder.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

CM Jewels said:


> Well, one case comes to mind and that's CM Punk, but he could be a complete anomaly. Maybe the guys who are lower on the totem pole are met with resistance when they try to give input. Maybe it's all politic bullshit like we've been told.
> 
> I don't believe that NONE of the guys want that opportunity or are scared to speak up, but I believe SOME of them are like that. *SOME of the guys are terrified to rock the boat and don't want to miss out on that good 'ol WWE paycheck.*
> 
> Back to JTG, I applaud him for standing up finally, but it will be all for naught if the character isn't there. We saw what happened to Zack Ryder.


Agreed, addressed that in one of my other posts. That's the power WWE has on them.

The outburst will probably be futile, but at least he gets to vent. Curious to see the result of this, I wanna hear what else he has to say.


----------



## Gimmick AtoZ (Aug 1, 2012)

its a work


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> Take notes from Ryder and instead of crying on Twitter cry on your own Youtube show.
> 
> How's that working out for him right now?
> 
> ...


I didn't mean become a Jersey Shore wannabe, but you have to admit that what Ryder did got himself over to the point that the WWE HAD TO PUT HIM ON TV. The problem with Ryder's gimmick wasn't enough to sustain himself with the casuals. And maybe with the right method and gimmick JTG could get himself over and stay over. Crying on twitter ins't going to help him out positively, but its obvious he doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Gimmick AtoZ said:


> its a work





> "Make decisions based on your worth, not your circumstance!" I wish some one told me this 2 years ago.


Hmm.

Not buying it as some storyline until I see it for myself or until WWE addresses this like an angle.



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> I didn't mean become a Jersey Shore wannabe, but you have to admit that what Ryder did got himself over to the point that the WWE HAD TO PUT HIM ON TV. The problem with Ryder's gimmick wasn't enough to sustain himself with the casuals. And maybe with the right method and gimmick JTG could get himself over and stay over. Crying on twitter ins't going to help him out positively, but its obvious he doesn't give a shit.


WWE put him on TV to shut his supporters up and squeeze whatever amount of worth he had in merchandise before putting him back in LimboLand where they felt he belonged.

It's hard to give a shit when you know that others dont, kind of a bummer really.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Gimmick AtoZ said:


> its a work


A work that will lead to a job...


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Not buying it as some storyline until I see it for myself or until WWE addresses this like an angle.


If they give a shit about him, they'll salvage this and turn it into an angle. If they don't, they'll just give him his release.


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

When JTG appeared on Raw or Smackdown recently (don't remember which) my exact thought was, "this guy still exists?"

JTG doesn't have the credibility to be crying. I'm all for wrestlers speaking out about locker-room bullshit but not until they've contributed something valuable to the show. Until then it's between them and the company and I'm not interested in hearing it. A wrestler's success is as much in his own hands as it is in the company's. Stone Cold, The Rock, Mick Foley, CM Punk, fuckin' Zack Ryder: all examples of guys who took their careers into their own hands.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Shut up, fucking hack.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

CM Jewels said:


> If they give a shit about him, they'll salvage this and turn it into an angle. If they don't, they'll just give him his release.


I'm still a firm supporter of bringing back the J.O.B. Squad.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sandow to squash him on Smackdown before his release.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

We Are The Nation... of Domination!

OR

"And the newest recruit of All World... JTG!"

OR

"We wish him well in his future endeavors"


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Jewels said:


> He chose to sell his soul and play that racist/offensive Cryme Tyme gimmick. He made his bed, he can't try to get all militant now.



He could go all militant. He could recruit others and form a militant organization that is going to take on the man and the organization that is keeping them down and giving them their stereotypical gimmicks. 

What? they already did that? 

Well looks like it's time to dust off that old "fight the power" chestnut (which is slightly stereotypical in itself)


----------



## lightswitch (Aug 6, 2012)

Aeruhl said:


> When JTG appeared on Raw or Smackdown recently (don't remember which) my exact thought was, "this guy still exists?"
> 
> JTG doesn't have the credibility to be crying. I'm all for wrestlers speaking out about locker-room bullshit but not until they've contributed something valuable to the show. Until then it's between them and the company and I'm not interested in hearing it. A wrestler's success is as much in his own hands as it is in the company's. Stone Cold, The Rock, Mick Foley, CM Punk, fuckin' Zack Ryder: all examples of guys who took their careers into their own hands.


No one can do what Zack Ryder did because he was the first, now if you were to do it youd look like a copy cat. And plus, when was the last time Ryder was on raw?

And dont give me that cm punk bullshit, they gave him the opportunity to shoot, WWE made him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The best part about this is that no one in power will even see or care about this and nothing will change for JTG.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There will always be talented people looked over for other people for whatever reason in the WWE. JTG isn't the first or the last to be treated this way and feel the way he does. He should take the Ryder route and try to get some internet cred but even that will take you so far (where's Ryder now?).


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Good for JTG, although he really hasn't _said_ anything yet.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

MoneyMoneyYeahYeah said:


> *He could go all militant. He could recruit others and form a militant organization that is going to take on the man and the organization that is keeping them down and giving them their stereotypical gimmicks.
> 
> What? they already did that? *
> 
> Well looks like it's time to dust off that old "fight the power" chestnut (which is slightly stereotypical in itself)












Well played, well played.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

PTP Vs. Cryme Tyme Vs. Kofi and R-Truth. Triple Tag Match, winners declared the Black Tag Team Champions.


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

Has jtg said anything else ? Has he claimed he was hacked yet ? I bet that's what will happen ''i was hacked''..... yeah right :troll


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

> As a pro athlete,Im tired of me and my lockerroom brothers being taken advantage of . Fans have no idea what we go through.#itsanillusion


This guy for real? tweeting shit like this? 

Looks like he's asking for his release.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Put him with AW and the PTP, bring in Mark Henry as the enforcer and you've got yourself a 2012 Nation of Domination. Turn Santino heel and let him be the Owen Hart of the group. Damn, Raw would be so much better if I was booking the shows.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Vyed said:


> This guy for real? tweeting shit like this?
> 
> Looks like he's asking for his release.


Maybe, maybe not. It's been said that Vince likes when talent shows some balls and rewards them for it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> As a pro athlete,Im tired of me and my lockerroom brothers being taken advantage of . Fans have no idea what we go through.#itsanillusion


"Pro athlete? Bitch, please. You're a sports entertainer!" :vince3


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

To us it's twitter, to JTG it's a pimpbomb


----------



## Aeruhl (Jun 23, 2012)

lightswitch said:


> No one can do what Zack Ryder did because he was the first, now if you were to do it youd look like a copy cat. And plus, when was the last time Ryder was on raw?
> 
> And dont give me that cm punk bullshit, they gave him the opportunity to shoot, WWE made him.


I'm not talking about making a show on youtube and or being given an opportunity to sit down in the middle of the ring and bitch, I'm talking about establishing yourself as a character and developing a rapport with the fans. Nobody's out there going, "Damn, I wish they'd do something with JTG. That guy's got _it_."


----------



## ChrisPartlow (Jul 18, 2012)

WWE are racist as fuck.

Not pushing a black wrestler who has actual talent?

WTF?


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

I understand he isn't happy, but, for example, Yoshi Tatsu is in similar situation, and he has never complained about it. True professional


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Brogue_Kick said:


> I understand he isn't happy, but, for example, Yoshi Tatsu is in similar situation, and he has never complained about it. True professional


He wrote several blogs recently where he stated his frustrations and issues with his status in WWE.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

we all must support JTG now, right? A couple of IWC-attention seeking tweets, and thats all it takes to be the next big thing!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Meltzer say's the pay off of WM 28 came out for all the guys and the guy's like JTG aren't happy with the pay.

Did this loser do anything at Mania?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Pipe bomb of the year 2012 goes to JTG!!! Wow man he's actually speaking up finally he's basically telling Vince to shove his job good on JTG he can so much better on the indy scene. I hope this is legit and not some work


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd like to know a lot more about JTG's situation than I do. If he's kept his mouth shut backstage and been a good solider and eaten the shit they're fed about "future opportunities" and all that crap, and then one night gets upset about the state of the world or whatever and tweets this, then he's not doing himself any favors. If he's doggedly pursued road agents, writers and even members of the top command like Triple H and the supreme lord Vince about how unhappy he is and how much he wants to prove he can contribute to the bigger picture (said in Wade Barrett voice) for about a year now and he's never listened to and he finally felt like lashing out via the public forum of social media... I suppose I don't blame him. It's not like he's a green rookie. He has some personality, he seems like a somewhat likable guy. I'm no fan of his by any stretch of the imagination but he's still quite young and there could be something "there" with him. Not every guy has to be a Stone Cold or an Edge or a Sheamus, or whatever. Once upon a time, there _was_ something called the midcard and midcarders became over by interacting with one another and proving themselves and making fans attached to their personas and storylines... I know it existed one day, I swear to it.


----------



## BringCrymeTymeBack (Jan 8, 2008)

Notice JTG said that everyone is scared to lose their job or TV time. This isn't just a JTG situation. If you're in the WWE and you're not a main eventer, then chances are you fall in the category that JTG is talking about. You guys said that he's bitter cause he's not on TV. WWE puts the same matches on PPVs, RAW and Smackdown. Daniel Bryan vs Kane...Kane vs Punk...Cena vs Punk...Cena vs Big Show...same matches over and over to collect the fans money. Unless you're a main eventer, you have absolutely no say in the WWE. You do what they allow you to do. WWE creates an "illusion" that everything is all glitz and glamour but obviously it's not. You have guys like Randy Orton and Rey Mysterio violating drug policies multiple times but WWE keeps them cause they bring in high revenue.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

respect to jtg someone finally had the balls to speak out... reports are from backstage that management had a talk with him which was positive .... 

jtg is mad underused / underrated


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Vince couldn't afford to give JTG and the others much of a Wrestlemania payout because all the profit went to The Rock :rocky


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Make a character out of it and give him Owen Hart's old "Enough is enough and it's time for a change" theme.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

> F4Wonline.com reports that there have been some payoffs come out in the past few weeks, mainly the WrestleMania 28 payoff, and that is part of why JTG is upset. Word is that JTG isn't the only midcard talent upset about the WrestleMania payoffs. Apparently with WWE touting the success of the WrestleMania buyrate, the talents expected the payoffs to be more than what they actually were.
> 
> Word going around is that many talents are upset about it and lots of are talking privately about it but everyone is afraid to speak out because of fear for losing their jobs.
> 
> It's always possible that JTG may be released soon but the feeling backstage was that he was not trying to get released. Talents were keeping their distance from him before RAW went on the air last night but after the show, officials were coming up to him asking if he was okay and what the problem was.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0807/555034/

I heard Dave talk about this on his show, and he said that the wrestlers weren't ignoring JTG, but the rest of the backstage talent were. Also, he said that JTG wasn't one known to complain, but he hit his limit.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

He's probably getting released soon and wants to go out like Punk did in '11.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the office told him to do this. Linda didn't want any firings b/c she's basing her campaign around being a job creator. This way, they have an excuse to fire him without the backlash from her opponents.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The only time I've seen him on Raw was when he was getting squashed by Brodus

Tell me how a guy is supposed to get over and display his ability in that situation?

Guys like Yoshi, Hawkins & Reks, JTG ect ect are given jobber entrances, squashed and told to sit down and shut up and are never given an opportunity to shine. It's fine if all you want is a paycheck but I'm willing to bet these guys want to do more than that and they are never given a chance. I feel where JTG is coming from. The guy is a hundred times more talented than a fat piece of shit like Brodus Clay and a brainless meat head like Ryback.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Complaining about your misuse fair play to you son, make a name for yourself..
Complaining about a PPV pay you weren't on? Fuck off...


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Whether they made him do it or he's digging deep with his words is something that he can rightfully do. If he's being misused and he hates his current situation in the WWE then I don't blame him from doing so. Not being given a chance while being employed in such company really sucks.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Can someone tell me why JTG deserves a big Mania pay off, when he did fuck all?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Summer Of JTG

unk


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*You should be thankfull that you still have the job when you suck so bad.*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Vince pays people who aren't even part of the card?

What the fuck is he complaining about? He wasn't even on the card. He and others are lucky they even get a payout.

Seriously, why does he even get a payout for doing nothing?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

For people bashing JTG for saying this because he should be "lucky he still has a job".

How would people on here feel, if they were in a job, and it became so boring for them, that they hated it, and even the money wasn't worth just sitting around and being bored for 8 hours a day.

People act like WWE is MLB or something. Guys aren't getting paid 5M to appear once every few games(or in this case,months). JTG might not even be making 100,000. And WWE stars have to pay their own travel expenses and stuff too. So not even appearing at these shows and still spending his small salary to travel to them..


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

moonmop said:


> Vince pays people who aren't even part of the card?
> 
> What the fuck is he complaining about? He wasn't even on the card. He and others are lucky they even get a payout.
> 
> Seriously, why does he even get a payout for doing nothing?


What about Axxess, fan meets, promotions, visiting, touring, dark matches, arriving to the actual arena only to be told you're not on the card so you have to sit backstage like a loser, radio interviews, TV interviews, website interviews, magazine interviews, WWE and other, guest appearances on shows, newspaper interviews, house shows, the superstars and RAW afterwards and the dark matches of that RAW afterwards. All in the space of a weekend

Do they not count because he didn't dance on a ramp on a four hour show? And yes, someone like JTG has to do all that too, everyone does. There are pictures.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Vince pays people who aren't even part of the card?
> 
> What the fuck is he complaining about? He wasn't even on the card. He and others are lucky they even get a payout.
> 
> Seriously, why does he even get a payout for doing nothing?


Because it's not a real sport where you earn your spot and money based on skill. DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
WWE pushes whoever they want. It's not fair to the people they choose not to display that night to not pay them when they probably begging to get out there and perform. Only so much time on a show and such.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Many of them got paid less than they usually would get, which apparently isn't much since they don't work the show, and this is happening while Vince is telling people that it was the highest selling WM of all time. I would be pissed too.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

MethHardy said:


> Because it's not a real sport where you earn your spot and money based on skill. DUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> WWE pushes whoever they want. It's not fair to the people they choose not to display that night to not pay them when they probably begging to get out there and perform. Only so much time on a show and such.


Yes but he's also paid as an independent contractor. 

That's my point. If payments were always based on the show itself and just split up amongst the talent that's one thing, but they're not. 

I never knew people not on the card got paid WrestleMania bonuses. This is the first I've ever heard of it.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Plus, the money has to go to his own travel costs, to actually go to the RAW arena to see if he's actually being used tonight on either Superstars or RAW, seeing as how they never know until the last minute, it seems.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Cant believe alot of you are buying that JTG's outburst stems 100% from the pay issue. That's just a small part of it.



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Many of them got paid less than they usually would get, which apparently isn't much since they don't work the show, and this is happening while Vince is telling people that it was the highest selling WM of all time. I would be pissed too.


This.



Punked Up said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the office told him to do this. Linda didn't want any firings b/c she's basing her campaign around being a job creator. This way, they have an excuse to fire him without the backlash from her opponents.


What?

"Hey JTG, BEFORE we fire you can you have an outburst on Twitter complaining about how you and the lower card have been misused and taken advantage of....we just dont wanna look like assholes."

Does that honestly makes sense to you?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

moonmop said:


> Vince pays people who aren't even part of the card?
> 
> What the fuck is he complaining about? He wasn't even on the card. He and others are lucky they even get a payout.
> 
> Seriously, why does he even get a payout for doing nothing?


They usually do a battle royal before the show that includes the lower card wrestlers so they can get a Wrestlemania check.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> They usually do a battle royal before the show that includes the lower card wrestlers so they can get a Wrestlemania check.


There was no Battle Royale this year.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He did fuck all. He wasn't in a fued or a match. He didn't promote the event. He did nothing.

He should be happy he's getting anything. Cheeky shit. Moaning about getting paid for doing nothing.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

The-Rock-Says said:


> He did fuck all. He wasn't in a fued or a match. He didn't promote the event. He did nothing.
> 
> He should be happy he's getting anything. Cheeky shit. Moaning about getting paid for doing nothing.


Just because he wasn't on the show, doesn't mean he isn't working hard though. There are probably a handful of guys in WWE who work just as hard as the main eventers do, but they don't get any acknowledgement and end up getting released because creative has "nothing for them."


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So what? He wasn't on the show or had any segments on the show.

So how he's getting paid for doing nothing is strange.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

the wrestlers should have a union. This article is pretty good about the situation the wrestlers are in http://...............com/articles/1110575-wwe-news-wrestlings-risks-warrant-a-labor-unions-rewards

1. If you want to be a wrestler, you have to be prepared to live every day in pain.
2. If you want to be a wrestler, you need to make sure you have something to fall back on when it ends.
3. If you want to be a wrestler, you have to remember it's not what you earn, it's what you save.

Advice from Jesse Ventura to 17 years old Jericho.

"All through your wrestling career, remember, you're an independent contractor. You're paying out enormous amounts in taxes. There's no pension, no health benefits. And the moment you're not making that draw, the promoters couldn't care less about you. You're a piece of meat. I knew guys that had worked hard for twenty years or more and still retired with nothing. Wrestling operated under some of the most unfair working conditions in the country. I don't know how they got away with it for so many years."
— Jesse Ventura, I Ain't Got Time To Bleed


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone remember that revolution that was supposed to happen but didnt well now we have the answer JTG is the new revolution!!!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I wanna hear wrestling jesus opinion on this. ALRIIIIGHTY


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

iHoneyBea said:


> There was no Battle Royale this year.


There wasn't? Then what is he complaining about?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> There wasn't? Then what is he complaining about?


Not being used to his full potential, being strung along thinking that he's going to get his chance, but it never comes.

I'm sure every lower carder feels the exact same way, JTG was just the one who spoke up aside from Tatsu.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

One thing, going on Twitter wont help his case. He should be saying this to Vince's face. Vince loves all that shit. If JTG came up to Vince and slapped him, he might push him. Dude loves that shit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

iHoneyBea said:


> Not being used to his full potential, being strung along thinking that he's going to get his chance, but it never comes.
> 
> I'm sure every lower carder feels the exact same way, JTG was just the one who spoke up aside from Tatsu.


I meant in terms of the Wrestlemania pay. I can understand his complaints about being underused but I don't know how he can complain about his Wrestlemania payment when he wasn't involved in the event.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Anyone remember that revolution that was supposed to happen but didnt* well now we have the answer JTG is the new revolution!!!!!


It was for WWE '13.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> I meant in terms of the Wrestlemania pay. I can understand his complaints about being underused but I don't know how he can complain about his Wrestlemania payment when he wasn't involved in the event.


Wrestlemania is alot more than just the show, all of them were out promoting the event at not only Axxess and TV shows, but around Florida and such, such as BA* stuff and reading challenges and all that. Then he probably got to the arena that day only to get "Yeah, there's no dark match battle royal"


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I meant in terms of the Wrestlemania pay. I can understand his complaints about being underused but I don't know how he can complain about his Wrestlemania payment when he wasn't involved in the event.


Part of the reason why I think the report is BS.

If money was the whole reason for this he would've came out and said it.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

15 pages for JTG.

Admit it guys, you care.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Instead of crying on twitter (which in no way is going to help his situation), he should be taking notes from Ryder and make people take notice in him without pissing off the WWE.


Yeah, and like Ryder, after you get yourself over, you can have WWE brass BURY YOU for your effort. Ryder had to act like a complete dumbass version of his character and get taken by Eve, Cena, AND Kane all in a row. How are you supposed to do anything like that?


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

i just dont understand why JTG doesnt waltz in there and bust a cap up in HHH's office.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

Jtg needs to reunite with shad on the indy level. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> I meant in terms of the Wrestlemania pay. I can understand his complaints about being underused but I don't know how he can complain about his Wrestlemania payment when he wasn't involved in the event.


He does "axxess" and shit like the be a star campaign.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> One thing, going on Twitter wont help his case. He should be saying this to Vince's face. Vince loves all that shit. If JTG came up to Vince and slapped him, he might push him. Dude loves that shit.


Agreed. I'd love to know whether or not JTG has ever aired out his complaints with management, Vince, etceteras. If not, this isn't a good move at all. But if so, well, whatever... :cool2


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

JTG is the only one who has the balls to say this, though he only wrote it on twitter.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

JTG should hold Raw live next week hostage and demand him and the rest of that talent that isnt used get to have tv time


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Its not as if it could get any worse for him :lmao


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Dat anger!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

He said anything else yet? or just grabbed the attention of the IWC and..... well thats it


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Punked Up said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the office told him to do this. Linda didn't want any firings b/c she's basing her campaign around being a job creator. This way, they have an excuse to fire him without the backlash from her opponents.


Linda has no say. She hasn't worked for WWE in years.


----------



## Lanceknight (May 26, 2012)

armando estrada is still on the payroll? i think i saw him once in the past 3 years


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay so there was no follow up...just talk?


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer of JTG?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Update:



> Regarding JTG and other WWE midcard talents being upset at pay, it's said that they all got paid just $500 per night on the recent tour of Central and South America. They are used to getting paid big on international tours but this one wasn't this successful.
> 
> When it comes to the WrestleMania 28 payoffs, WWE encourages the talents to bring their families in town for the whole WrestleMania week but the talent has to pay for it. The guys at the bottom of the roster only got paid $2,000 for the whole week, which wouldn't be much left after you factor in bringing the family in for a week and other costs. These low payoffs were a surprise and led to a lot of unhappiness, considering how WWE was touting the success of WrestleMania this year.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0808/555081/


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd feel the same as him in his position. He was given an awful gimmick and thrown into a tag team in a barren division. Yet he still managed to make that work out and got over with it. Then they broke up the tag team for no real reason and since then, JTG has basically jobbed non-stop. 

I'm not a huge fan of his but he does have charisma, and a lot of those guys are unfairly booked and never really given a chance. It really sounds like a bad place to work unless you're right at the top, especially nowadays when everyone else on the roster is booked like shit.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Zankman Jack said:


> 15 pages for JTG.
> 
> Admit it guys, you care.




They only care because people like it when someone speaks out against Vince, but WWE or any wrestlng promoter or any company period aren't going to change much when an unhappy worker vents. There always has and always will be lower mid-card wrestlers venting about stuff like this. It happens in WWE, TNA, RoH, and it happened in the old ECW and WCW too.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

News at 11: WWE Superstar JTG Vents Anger.

Local Resident: Who's JTG?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

He needs to Tout it and see if he can get it to appear on RAW.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

CM Jewels said:


> He chose to sell his soul and play that racist/offensive Cryme Tyme gimmick. He made his bed, he can't try to get all militant now.


So when a black guy complains he's being militant? Is that the word the casual racists are using nowadays lol!

The problem with WWE officials is that they themselves act like fanboys. They ignore what everyone else thinks is good & do their own thing. It's like we have Del Rio shoved down our throats when nobody cares about his character (he himself I think is pretty good, but his character is awful). They now have Ryback to shove down our throats (sorry Vince, stiff working meatheads went out of fashion before the millennium) his booking against actual superstars is beyond horrible. You also hear the crowd support for Ziggler but they are still moving along with his push too slowly. They refuse to acknowledge Daniel Bryan's fan cheers & are intent on having him heel whilst keeping their supermen of Sheamus & Cena face & pushing them to the moon.

I also love this new lie they have about letting the fans decide, the polls are blatant nonsense.

I just think the booking in wwe is absolutely awful at the moment, there is not one feud worth watching imo due to bad booking (lesnar HHH, urghh). Moving to 3 hours was a complete joke, this could have been the opportunity to build some feuds for the lower cards but instead there has been more filler & the worst of the worst.... recapping (I hate wwe's constant recapping)!


Side note: CM Punk cries all the time & people love him for it. As other people have said, lower carders have to bust their gut for very low pay (travel expenses taken into account). Fair enough if you are just happy to be there, but some people might actually want to be given the opportunity to prove themselves as top stars god forbid.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder if all the guys that Ryback squashed will team up and kick his ass.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> I'd feel the same as him in his position. He was given an awful gimmick and thrown into a tag team in a barren division. Yet he still managed to make that work out and got over with it. Then they broke up the tag team for no real reason and since then, JTG has basically jobbed non-stop.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of his but he does have charisma, and a lot of those guys are unfairly booked and never really given a chance. It really sounds like a bad place to work unless you're right at the top, especially nowadays when everyone else on the roster is booked like shit.


They broke up Cryme Time because Shad landed a movie role in this movie called Konnan., same reason they fired maria for having her own side business as a clothes designer.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> They broke up Cryme Time because Shad landed a movie role in this movie called Konnan., same reason they fired maria for having her own side business as a clothes designer.


Whats wrong with doing something else outside of WWE? Those examples doesn't look like it can harm their image.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Warrior said:


> He needs to Tout it and see if he can get it to appear on RAW.


:fergie


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Well at least him complaining about not doing anything shows that he actually has a passion for it and that he's not happy just to sit there and get loads of money for doing nothing.


----------



## Doublemint (Dec 24, 2011)

I didn't read the entire pages, but did he explain it in more detail or is that all he have to say. Unfortunately, I don't think he present enough information for us to know what actually going on and what is his dissatisfaction? Is it they paycheck, backstage politic or scriptwriter?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

While JTG get $2000 pay off. Rock get's a $2m pay off. :rocky


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Personally, my take on it is that if he has been to the brass and hashed all this out to no avail, then he has to draw attention to it somehow. However, outing your boss on public forum is unprofessional and classless. 

If they are all at the limit, leave and the message will be sent or get the guys together and show your dissatisfaction as a large group. If they don't do anything protest in mass, show up and provide mediocre/sloppy work, and state that you'll fulfill only the bare minimum requirements of the contract unless concerns are heard. Then express concerns with be ready to compromise. In all honesty, they could fire all the jobbers, but it's a risk they have to take. Also, it's not like WWE can replace all the jobbers easily on short notice and they won't risk having it happen again.

Truth is, no one would like to show up to work everyday knowing you won't do anything and won't be given a chance to advance in your career. It's not his fault he didn't show up on WM card, it's WWE's it's not his fault he's not featured, it's WWE's. You can't blame a guy for not getting himself over, not everyone is THAT GUY, that guy is typically a fluke. That being said, it comes down to his contract, if his bonus pay rate is specified in his contract then he has no right to complain if he got the percentage his contract says he should get. If it isn't he shouldn't expect more than what he got last year, if it is, then he should feel cheated.

All in all, still no excuse for venting to the world on twitter


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

probably would make a tremendous statement if all the guys who felt like they've been grinding for years or not used correctly walk out on WWE.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No one is going to walk out. They can't do a walk out without the top stars. You think Mr Cena is going to side with no marks when he's being paid $10m a year? CM Punk who's making more money now than he has ever made, who travels by his own bus to each event? They fear (lower card guys) for their job, and they have nowhere else to work that'll pay them as much as WWE. TNA wont. ROH? LOL.

Someone made a great point once, Dave Meltzer makes more money a year than most of the WWE roster.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> *Someone made a great point once, Dave Meltzer makes more money a year than most of the WWE roster.*


Seriously? How much does Meltzer make (will use this to average how much a midcarder/jobber makes)?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dave is on The Rock's payroll.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> Seriously? How much does Meltzer make (will use this to average how much a midcarder/jobber makes)?


He'd get large cut's from F4 website, since he's the draw of that website. I don't know how many are sub to their website, but it's a lot. Then he does TV work and he used to work for Yahoo.

He's on a lot. 

Actually, Rock is on Dave's pay roll. That's how rich he is.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> No one is going to walk out. They can't do a walk out without the top stars. You think Mr Cena is going to side with no marks when he's being paid $10m a year? CM Punk who's making more money now than he has ever made, who travels by his own bus to each event? They fear (lower card guys) for their job, and they have nowhere else to work that'll pay them as much as WWE. TNA wont. ROH? LOL.
> 
> Someone made a great point once, Dave Meltzer makes more money a year than most of the WWE roster.


They will not do it (highly doubt the group will ever have the courage), but the top guys are not needed, if all the lowcard guys leave, WWE is gonna be forced to sacrifice a good chunk of the people they protect to keep the ones they like looking strong looking strong. What would they do for the new debuts? They can only squash local talent for so long. Show ain't gonna have anyone to destroy to show how dominant he is. Think of how many people getting pushed will have to give up their push, however small it may be.

What happens when you have to let Miz, Rhodes, Ziggler, ADR, etc take major momentum killing losses or have Cena, Orton, HHH and Sheamus look weak? What do new debuts do to prove themselves when there is no actual jobber to beat?

People tend to forget that there are a lot of people on the bottom (in every work place), which is a double edged sword. They together keep the ship afloat but are too many to be significant as individuals. They are so many that the top brass generally won't know or care that they aren't satisfied if they don't say anything or do anything en mass. Seriously, any good employer knows this, if the janitors go on strike, the cost of not meeting their demands is great, probably more than giving into them to some degree. However, the janitors are not important to the company, any janitor will do.

Problem lies with everyone being scared for themselves, so they grin and bear it until they cannot anymore and they snap, but they snap alone and as such, are outliers and fired alone. The truth is, no employer can fire and replace all or even half his/her employees in short term. It's business suicide to even try, not many people would work for an employer that ditches a fair chunk of their employees instead of hearing their gripes with the current situation.


----------



## sean021122 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*



Gimmick AtoZ said:


> they already have ptp so jtg you aren't needed


Awww another primte time pussys mark. Get over them, they suck. Never will win a belt. But will continue to annoy us with their insignificant non-title match wins. And that stooge AW making rape jokes and the like. As if it hasn't been done 1000 times before. They are losers. JTG was aquality wrestler with a ton of talent and charisma. The whole cryme tyme gimmick was real and worked for awhile. But all good things come to an end...


----------



## HOV (Jan 3, 2012)

Who's JTG?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

seriously expected Wade Barrett to be killing JTG in a picture or something.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

JTG is standing up against the system and doing whats right


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope we see JTG this Monday in a squash match and he gets power-bombed like Jamie Noble did, lol.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

The Summer of JTG


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

KilledAssassin said:


> The Summer of JTG


Summer is almost over......

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If JTG's Wrestlemania payday was really only $2,000 then he has a perfectly good reason to bitch. Wrestlemania itself it how a lot of the guys pay their bills. Yes, that includes the lower card guys. Especially the highest grossing Wrestlemania of all-time. So, if true, that certainly eliminates the "he can't make more money elsewhere!" defense. He could make more money working in a fucking cubicle or selling used cars. Is he even making $30k/year?

To put that into a little bit of perspective, Nailz, in 1992 working Boss Man at Survivor Series got $8,000. That's twenty years earlier, doing less work when you add in Axxess & the whole weekend that JTG had to do, & Nailz got paid 4x more. It was a less than six minute match in a PPV that at the time, was the lowest buyrate in Survivor Series history. WrestleMania XXVIII garnered 1,217,000 buys, including global sales in excess of $67 million dollars.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Is he released yet?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*



Domenico said:


> If JTG wasn't so awful and generic he could actually get pushed.


Exactly.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: JTG vents frustrations on Twitter*



Domenico said:


> If JTG wasn't so awful and generic he could actually get pushed.


Basically everyone in the midcard and lower card is told that but is it really true? JTG is a solid worker in the ring but he needs to find a gimmick that isn't as ridiculous and irritating as his last one.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> If JTG's Wrestlemania payday was really only $2,000 then he has a perfectly good reason to bitch. Wrestlemania itself it how a lot of the guys pay their bills. Yes, that includes the lower card guys. Especially the highest grossing Wrestlemania of all-time. So, if true, that certainly eliminates the "he can't make more money elsewhere!" defense. He could make more money working in a fucking cubicle or selling used cars. Is he even making $30k/year?
> 
> To put that into a little bit of perspective, Nailz, in 1992 working Boss Man at Survivor Series got $8,000. That's twenty years earlier, doing less work when you add in Axxess & the whole weekend that JTG had to do, & Nailz got paid 4x more. It was a less than six minute match in a PPV that at the time, was the lowest buyrate in Survivor Series history. WrestleMania XXVIII garnered 1,217,000 buys, including global sales in excess of $67 million dollars.


He showed up to sign a few things for 3 fans. He should be happy with $2000. Listen to what Lance Storm has to say about it. He's right.


----------



## KilledAssassin (Jan 26, 2012)

BigWillie54 said:


> Summer is almost over......
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


just like his career. .


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

You know what? I've actually always been a mild fan of JTG. I'm probably the only person other than his Mom to say that, but I do honestly believe he has talent.

Solid ring skills, decent height/weight, kind of got over with casuals as a part of CrymeTyme and the midcard. In my eyes he's good, but now that I've said this - he'll probably disappear from the roster within a year. I always seem to jynx what I say.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So tonight on Raw will JTG hold Raw hostage and demand that he and other talent backstage are used on the show???


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

mcc4374 said:


> You know what? I've actually always been a mild fan of JTG. I'm probably the only person other than his Mom to say that, but I do honestly believe he has talent.
> 
> Solid ring skills, decent height/weight, kind of got over with casuals as a part of CrymeTyme and the midcard. In my eyes he's good, but now that I've said this - he'll probably disappear from the roster within a year. I always seem to jynx what I say.


JTG is average to above average at everything. He's also still somewhat over despite hardly appearing at all. His NXT: Redemption work was consistently entertaining. I still think he should have been the guy to team with Young full time. If nothing else, he could have been the third member of the PTP. He still could be, technically.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So tonight on Raw will JTG hold Raw hostage and demand that he and other talent backstage are used on the show???




Like that will ever happen. Any wrestler dumb enough to do that is career suicide. Funny thing is that they may actually use him on Raw. People bitched and thought Alex Riley would be future endeavored and he was used on Raw and won.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

JTG to come out and cut a jobber version of Punk's shoot promo after Tyler Reks loses to Ryback again

"I don't hate you Tyler Reks, in fact I like you more than most of the jobbers back there. I hate this idea that you're the best because you're not. I'm the best. I'm the best jobber in the world."


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> JTG to come out and cut a jobber version of Punk's shoot promo after Tyler Reks loses to Ryback again
> 
> "I don't hate you Tyler Reks, in fact I like you more than most of the jobbers back there. I hate this idea that you're the best because you're not. I'm the best. I'm the best jobber in the world."


"The fact that the ONE MAN BAND!!!! BAAAAABY!!!!, will be jobbing at WrestleMania and I wont makes me SICK!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

TEH FACT THAT ALBERT IS THE MAIN EVENT OF SUPERSTARS AND IM NOT MAKES ME SICK.

HEY SHAD GASPARD , HOW YA DOING?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

bigdog40 said:


> Like that will ever happen. Any wrestler dumb enough to do that is career suicide. Funny thing is that they may actually use him on Raw. People bitched and thought Alex Riley would be future endeavored and he was used on Raw and won.


Career suicide??? JTG has nothing to lose considering how hes been treated plus he did make those tweets public


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Career suicide??? JTG has nothing to lose considering how hes been treated plus he did make those tweets public


Nothing to lose? How about a paycheck.

Anyone with a brain doesn't burn bridges when leaving a job either. The fact that the wrestling community is tiny, makes it even dumber.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Posted this in the discussion thread, this is a start for JTG. He wanted a tv spot, he got one with ryback. I dont think this is a punishment. It depends on how they proceed with booking him from next week.

Patience people.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

I am really not impressed with JTG, and am confused on how he stayed on the main roster, post Cryme Tyme. He isn't the worst wrestler, but I don't really go "OH JTG! shut up kids, lock the dog in the refrigerator, I gotta see this"

I think him speaking out wasn't smart, unless his contract is up soon. This isn't quite Punk grabbing a mic, and referring to most of the big wigs in the company as tools, doofus, and the like. Punk gained leverage with his rant. It made Punk a must see guy on the roster. JTG isn't going to become must see, and might find his way to the unemployment line or FCW


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow JTG actually got on Raw  shame it was against Ryback I guess thats for those tweets he made public


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Why would JTG be punished? He didn't even say anything and it would've been deleted if he was in trouble.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Wow JTG actually got on Raw  shame it was against Ryback I guess thats for those tweets he made public


He should tweet more often then.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

They clearly buried him for coming out of his shell, even Michael Cole brought it up. Be A Star my ass. WWE revel in bullying.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

JTG is black. We all know how Vince feels about black wrestlers.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I think JTG is making progress.

He got a backstage skit. He actually got an entrance on RAW, and got in SOME offense on Ryback. We have to wait until next week to see if it continues.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

They wouldn't have brought attention to JTG's tweets if it wasn't a build on a angle just saying


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

TempestH said:


> I think JTG is making progress.
> 
> He got a backstage skit. He actually got an entrance on RAW, and got in SOME offense on Ryback. We have to wait until next week to see if it continues.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Nothing to lose? How about a paycheck.


It's not big enough to matter, that's the entire point! He could literally make as much money doing entry-level work almost anywhere in the country.


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

bye bye JTG.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Nothing to lose? How about a paycheck.
> 
> Anyone with a brain doesn't burn bridges when leaving a job either. The fact that the wrestling community is tiny, makes it even dumber.


From the rumours flying around, he could probably make more on the indies or in TNA.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

At least he got on tv. I'm still shocked this guy still has a job. Why do they keep him around if they don't do anything with him?


----------



## Moneygrip (Mar 15, 2012)

they keep him around look at the african american demographic in the wwe. r-truth and kofi face tag team prime time playas heel tag team big zeke who u dont even see face single jtg heel single so yeah im pretty sure thats the only reason they keep him. I saw him at a house show he's pretty talented and actually deserves more than what is given.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Barry_Champlain said:


> They wouldn't have brought attention to JTG's tweets if it wasn't a build on a angle just saying



but they commented spitefully on it, and squashed the guy? seems exactly the immature kind of thing they would do if it wasnt an angle.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

JTG's leaving. There go the ratings.


...


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

jtg 4 us championship ... seriously jtg still gets the money (jtg) chants at house shows it would be no problem to get him over again ...


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

JTG tweets were real, but the wwe wants to convince us that its part of the story line.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Wish he kept his jeans. That was unique with the bandana on the knee pad. That was a nice touch.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Meltzer says there was a meeting last night and they asked anyone to speak up if they have anything to say. Not one soul said anything. Told them to think before they act. (as in don't tweet shit and not come to management.)


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Meltzer says there was a meeting last night and they asked anyone to speak up if they have anything to say. Not one soul said anything. Told them to think before they act. (as in don't tweet shit and not come to management.)


Well if anyone doesnt speak up then they shouldnt bitch about things. They had their chance right there.

The payday however seems like it could have been just a error:



> - Regarding WWE talent being upset with payouts (for WrestleMania and International tours), a memo was recently sent out to the wrestlers stating that there was a clerical error when their checks were sent out for those shows. New checks with higher payments will be cut for the talent. Wrestling Observer


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Questionable if the error would've been corrected without the complaining. A closed mouth doesn't get fed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Meltzer and Alvarez also mocked the whole "clerical error" excuse.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be against the WWE wrestlers from unionizing if for only to get a full audit of WWE revenue, much like the NFLPA required from the NFL in their last CBA. They're basically operating on blind faith at the moment and having a miraculous "fix" after being vocally upset can't help breed paranoia and distrust with upper management.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I wouldn't be against the WWE wrestlers from unionizing if for only to get a full audit of WWE revenue, much like the NFLPA required from the NFL in their last CBA. They're basically operating on blind faith at the moment and having a miraculous "fix" after being vocally upset can't help breed paranoia and distrust with upper management.


WWE being a publicly traded company would have to release all of their financial statements.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE being a publicly traded company would have to release all of their financial statements.


http://www.google.com/finance?fstype=ii&q=NYSE:WWE

You can't get breakdown on merchandise per wrestler (they get a cut) and you can't see how much revenue was generated by ticket sales/PPV's either.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good on jtg if i was him id be pi$$ed as well. Hes talented yet always on the sidelines. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Meltzer says there was a meeting last night and they asked anyone to speak up if they have anything to say. Not one soul said anything. Told them to think before they act. (as in don't tweet shit and not come to management.)


That is just ridiculous its obvious no talent would stand up and air their views in front of everyone. Management really dont give a shit about any of the talent. Also what if certain talent want to air their views in private clearly that isnt an option by how they held this meeting


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like JTG.

He's got presence, a distinctive aesthetic, and his in-ring performance is really quite excellent.

It'll be a shame to see him go.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

There's a hundred indy guys waiting to take his place so dude should just stfu and wait for a chance if he doesn't get one then to bad he sucks anyways and shouldn't even be in the wwe.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

You could so tell he was trying to make something of himself on this weeks RAW. Poor guy can't catch a break though, he won't be going anywhere.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

JTG would make a great US champion. He could do great things if given a chance imo.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

MethHardy said:


> There's a hundred indy guys waiting to take his place so dude should just stfu and wait for a chance if he doesn't get one then to bad he sucks anyways and shouldn't even be in the wwe.


If it were a midcarder that you actually cared about, then you would be sympathizing for them. It's not bad for a man to speak up and stand up against the egotistical Vince McMahon and hypocritical WWE. Better to take action than to be silent. JTG has nothing to lose anyway. He and the other midcarders are already suffering from having to pay for a lot of the traveling expenses on their own. It's time to make change. WWE's abuse of power has gone on far too long.


----------

